# using gutenprint drivers - cups vs lpd



## algould (Jun 10, 2009)

I am running FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE.

I have an Epson Stylus Photo R280.  Gutenprint has a driver for this printer; but it only shows up after installing gutenprint-cups.  The driver appears in a subfolder under /usr/local/share/cups.

Will the gutenprint-cups driver work with lpd and foomatic?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## tingo (Jun 14, 2009)

Hard to say, really. The OpenPrinting.org entry isn't helpful on that:
http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R280

You might have to try it yourself.


----------

